
a16z on Rigetti Computing (YC S14) - dangirsh
http://a16z.com/2017/06/20/rigetti-computing/
======
jnwrd
Are there other examples of startups tackling problems that were only
addressed by departments of larger problems and those startups then using
their focus as an advantage?

